# .

## Olga_Uf

,    ,  ,    . ?    ?

----------


## saigak

, .      .

----------


## Olga_Uf

!

----------

15 ()?      ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## 2007

> , .      .


  ,   ?
   ?



> 6.       ,        , *  .*


         ?
   2009 .   .
      ? :Hmm:

----------


## saigak

.     .

----------

?  ( )

----------


## .



----------


## 2007

_3. , ,   ( )_
  ?  :Embarrassment: 
-     -  .

----------


## natalinsha

, ,     . - -    .-  , . - .,   ,   .
 ,   2009. .     ,   .
      ??  , .        ?        , ,   ...     ???

----------

> _3. , ,   ( )_
>   ? 
> -     -  .


,    .  . :Big Grin:

----------


## 5

,     ,     4 . 2009     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,     4 . 2009     .


  ,   ?        ,  , ,    :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

?        .     .     .

----------


## shrilanka

*saigak*,     .    


>

----------


## saigak

> *saigak*,     .


     ....

----------


## 2007

> .     .     .


   -      ,   4 ,      ?     ?     .
 :Wink:

----------


## 777

,      ,    .  ____  2009,..     2010????

----------


## 777

, ,      ,        2009 ,      1   .

----------

2010

----------


## 777

.

----------


## .

- 2009

----------


## p_olja

, ,   ,      (  . )    3 . ?    -.

----------

*p_olja*, -  -

----------


## 777

2010, 2009 .,   ?        ,       .

----------

*777*,    ,      (/  )

----------

2010.    2009, .

----------


## 777

50%  2010  ,50 %  2009 .,   ?       ,       .         2009 ,   2010???????

----------

2009. .  2009  -              2010 .

----------


## planol

> 2009. .


 :yes:

----------


## .

*777*,  2009 .        .

----------

> 50%  2010  ,50 %  2009 .,   ?       ,       .         2009 ,   2010???????


      ?

----------


## .

**,   .       2009

----------

> *777*,  2009 .        .


 .            .

----------

> 2010.    2009, .


   "",    ""

----------


## shev1980

2009 .  .

----------

> **,   .       2009


    .   ,     2009    ,       ,          .      1-   .
  ,     .

----------


## .

**,           .             .
 ,              -        ,     :Wink:

----------

> "",    ""


""  ""-   .         ?

----------

> **,           .             .
>  ,              -        ,


      6,  .    ?
      .

----------


## .

**,     ,  -    ,    .
 ,      .    ,     2009 ,         .            -

----------

> ""  ""-   .         ?


 
    :         
    (/  )  ,   ?  :Wink: 
          ,   -

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

http://www.26-3.ru/main/images/fss_zaiavlenie.pdf

  ,   - ,   . ,   ,    , .  :Big Grin:

----------

, + (    )   
      ...           
       -
     ""    
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> - ,


   .      :Wink:   :Frown:

----------

,   .
 ,   3   .

----------

2010,      2009.

----------


## .

2009

----------

> 2009


?

----------


## .



----------

?

   ( 1)   " *2009* ",      - ( 2) :
8.	    ** 
9.        ** 

..    -  2009-   ? 
2008?

----------


## .

**,       .  ,  .  ,    2010 ,    2009,    2008.         .

 ,    


> *    9*         ,       1  2005   713,    (, )         __2007___


  9  ? 
   -           ,                .

----------

> 9  ?


_713  01.12.2005



> 9.         ,                 .


    :



> 6....         *     ,   *     .


     ...     ... 

     -      **  ,     -        ...    2011    ...

You see?

----------


## .

**,      .     .        .           .         . 
     ,    .      .
*    - ,*  ,       - .    ,     .  ,        ,

----------


## Elena338

, .

----------

,        2009 ...        ,   ...

**...          ,    ,  ...

:
1.  (?),      0.2%
2.  ,       0.2%

** ,            ?

----------

... ,   ...        ...  2014 ...

----------


## .

**,       :Smilie: 
,  ,     ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,     ,


  :Embarrassment:    -    .      ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## sas911

, .   .    , ,    -    .   ?     -   2009 ?

----------

> , .   .    , ,    -    .   ?     -   2009 ?


   ,    ,     .
 ,    .
     .
    ,                 ,

----------

> ,        2009 ...        ,   ...
> 
> **...          ,    ,  ...
> 
> :
> 1.  (?),      0.2%
> 2.  ,       0.2%
> 
> ** ,            ?


  ,    .    .    ,  . :Wink:

----------


## sas911

1 .    , ?

----------

> 1 .    , ?


  ?

----------


## sas911

,         .  (),    ,    -      :Smilie: 

   -   -,       ?         ?

----------

.
     -      .

----------

*sas911*,  -    ,     =)
,  , 

      ,       ...          1  2 . ,  

    (..   )     ,       
   -?

p.s.  -   =)

----------

- ?

----------

**,      :




> ()

----------


## sas911

> (..   )     ,       
>    -?


.    2009    ,          .       2011, ?    ?

----------

*sas911*,    ,   ,  ...

----------

2009  ...    -  ""    ...

   " 2010" -     ...

----------

> 2009  ...    -  ""    ...
> 
>    " 2010" -     ...


  ,   . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

**,       ,    .          .

----------

...    ...         ...

----------

...

**      2009 .:
1.
2.
...
10.

   2009   ,  **  ,    .3

----------

?

----------

> ?


 ...   ?    ?

----------

,

----------

-... ,    ** **?

----------


## .

**,      .    . ..     
     ,         ?      .      .       ,       ?  ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> 


   .   2- .  :Wink:

----------

*2007*,  , ,   ?

----------

.
  .
   - , 51.70 -    .
      ,  .
         -  ,    .  ?

-     ? 

-    "   "     , ..      (   "")?      ?

-  --15,    ,     ?

  !

----------


## tinkaer

"           -,    ."

----------

:

  ,        2001 , (..    2011),     2007,    ?

(  ,  ,    - 51.70 -   2007 .     2008  :Wow: )

----------

:
 -   9 (       *)  ,   :  "*         ."

          ?

----------

**,       ...    ,                    ( )
         ,

----------


## Bucom

> ,        2001 , (..    2011),     2007,    ?


 :
     2001.,    2007.   :
 , .   25  2008 . N -6-6/671@ "     ":
"          ():
-       029-2001 ( . 1),            06.11.2001 N 454-;
-       029-2007 ( . 1.1),           22.11.2007 N 329-.
    ,       ,     ()     029-2001 ( . 1)."

----------

, -   .    ?   - !   ,  .  .       .      ?       .

----------

?

----------

(   2008)      ,        2009 .
   -

-      ?      ,         ?
-     - ,     15     ,    ?     -    , ...       ?

-        .  (..    . ,  15)  9 -? 

BUCOM,   !     . !

----------

> -


   ,       2009.

----------

**,   .  -    
    ,     ,     
..  -  
   -        ,    
  - , ,    , -    ,     .

----------


## Mnv

**,     2009 ?     ?      /  - ..        .   90  )) 
 ,   ,     -   :Smilie:

----------

NV,  -  ,   ,    ,       ,    ..       ,  ,  ,  ...    ..
   ...

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:

----------


## saigak

/    ,      ().,     ...    .

----------

, !
,    ..   .
  \ ,  .

----------


## yula58

,     1999 ,   -    , ,   ( )        2002 ?

----------

> ,     1999 ,   -    , ,   ( )        2002 ?


.      .

----------


## yula58

,  . )     .

----------


## yula58

?

----------

,   .      .

----------


## yula58

)

----------

8    . 
 ,         -    ...     :Smilie:

----------

> 8    . 
>  ,         -    ...


  .

----------


## the_drug

> ?  ( )





> 


,   ??? :Wow:

----------

,   ,         2009   ?    -    ,      .... 
      (, , )  ,     ?

----------


## kasatkina-kupec

.   .  -      -  (      ,        )      2010      .  -    .  .:    ?

----------

, ,     ?       ,      80.42,    80.10. ?

----------

> , ,     ?       ,      80.42,    80.10. ?


         ?

----------

(   2009  ).
  -  ,     .    2009     )
 1       .  -?

----------

> (   2009  ).
>   -  ,     .    2009     )
>  1       .  -?


,  1  ,   . :Frown: 

 1-  ?

----------


## tatimtv

:   .   ,      ( .  )?

----------

.

----------


## Charly

.  :
  -  -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.  :Frown: 
,  ,     .

----------


## Charly

, .
  -        ?

----------


## Larik

*Charly*,  -   3 .

----------


## Charly

Larik,       :Smilie: 
      ,   ...

  :     ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## zyaka

> 1-  ?


8.1.   , ,        .    ,      ,    .  -?                 , ?          :Big Grin:

----------


## zyaka

( )    ,  ?   ,        :Wink:

----------

> 8.1.   , ,        .    ,      ,    .  -?                 , ?


 .    .
   ?         .

----------

?

----------

> ?


 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,       .

----------

,       .
 . +  .
    75.25.      
        .
 ,      ?      ?

----------


## .

.
  -           "     (. .)".      72.20  74.50.1.        :      "   -     ".      "  "        ?

 .

----------


## tanushka2608

,        74.84 ( ),     85.12   2006.(        ),       74.84. ..    ,      ,        ,      ???  :Frown:    ,          ,           ?????  . ,    ...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

,

----------


## tanushka2608

????

----------


## 881

.........

----------


## .



----------


## 881

> 


 .     . (  )

----------


## .

.      -            :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> 


       ?    ...

----------

,    ?

----------


## saigak

?   ?
,  .         .

----------


## .

> ?    ...

----------


## saigak

...

----------


## .

2   .

----------

> **,       .


,     ? 1  ?     ?        ,      ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


. .
   (+ +  .2)   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Bucom

> . .
>    (+ +  .2)   ?


1 .,         ,      .  (      ).

----------

> 1 .,         ,      .  (      ).





> 


 !!!

----------


## saigak

> 2   .


.      -       .

----------


## .

> .      -


     .      2,

----------


## Na28ta

...

1.    2010     ,          .   ,   .  .   , ... ?

2.    1-3      .         , , ,    .?   ? 

3.   .  ,       5 ,     .        ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.      
3.

----------

...    - **   ... 2010  2011  :Smilie:

----------


## .

2010

----------


## saigak

> .      2,


  .2  , ..    .    ...      .

----------


## Na28ta

> 1. 
> 2.      
> 3.


1. .
2.  .    ,   1-3    ,     () ?
3. .      :                .

----------


## .

2.   ,

----------


## istok

,     -     ?    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,     -     ?    .


  :

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,   .

----------


## saigak

> .


   ?

----------

> ?


... "  " ...  :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


 Ҹ  ,    .   ,    ,              .

----------


## saigak

,      -  "  "   :Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

?   (,   )    ,    .   ?  ...               .   ...    ,    .      ,    .    ,          -   ...    ,             ,    -   . .   ,  ,    98,          ,    "  ".   , ,     . -, ,           (      )...

----------

,      2    ? -,  .      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 2006

1

----------

> ,      2    ? -,  .      .


      ,       ,      .    ,       .
,         =)

----------


## Larik

> ,       ,      .    ,       .
> ,         =)


   ?

----------

,    .   .   .        ,     . ,       :yes:

----------

> ?


 8

----------


## zyaka

.  80.                (80.10.3  80.42).             ?

----------

> .      2,


2     .
  ,    ,   2 -           .

----------

2010    .
    -   .
 2011       .
      2011 ?

----------


## saigak

,  , ..    ...   12      .

----------


## Masik0110

- ,   ????
   . . .     (  )-1,1%,. .  (   )0,2%.        . .   , ..    ,   .  4    . .  -0,2%.        (          1,1%).
  .  .     .

----------

,  . ,               0,7%,    2010 0,2%,   2011       0,7%    2012    ???

----------

0.7

----------


## saigak

> .  .     .


        -    .  ,         .

----------

:    . 
 , . 
     .(  15)
       -  . . 
 ???    -????

----------


## saigak

....  :Smilie:

----------

.   2  .   .  2010     .       . , ..      .    2    2010     . ,  .        .    ?

----------

> :    . 
>  , . 
>      .(  15)
>        -  . . 
>  ???    -????


      ,     .  2.      .     .   .  :Wow:  Ҹ 10 .   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> .


:      -  #183.

----------

?

----------

,         .

----------


## saigak

,     100%

----------

100% , - .     .

----------


## Zv

, .     .     .  -      ,  ,    2010 .       ,     2010 ?

----------

.

----------


## Zv



----------


## cto_klerkov

?

   ,    ? ,  ,    ....

----------

> ?
> 
>    ,    ? ,  ,    ....


.

----------

-   ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

** ,   ?
   / ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

**,       ?  :Smilie:  , ,   .

----------


## Zv

9      -      .8     ?

----------

1 -   .      . ,- ,     ,   ?     ...

----------


## 777

4    .  5             .

----------

> - ,     ,   ?     ...


   ?

----------

> ** ,   ?


 .



> / ?


, , ,  -  .

 4  1  2011       2010  -   .

----------

, ,  ,      ,     ???           ,       .
         , ..  .
1.       ?
2.           ?
3.    -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## masyndra

! , , .  .   63.30.4.       61.20.1.   .  ,   3      . (0,2%).      4-  1 .2011 (,    ,   )???

----------


## saigak

?         -      .       ,      (   ),     .   ,       ,    ..

----------


## masyndra

, !

----------


## Denis M

.
      ?
      ?      .      2011      4    .
 :Frown:

----------

: :     ?     ,       .  ?    ?

----------

> : :     ?     ,       .  ?    ?


 .

----------

!,   ,         ,   ,    ...       ?    ,       . 4   ?
,,    ...

----------

,    :
       "   " -   ,   ,    .  .,       .

----------

"",  ,  .., !   :        (. .)     ?
..    ,          ,    , ?           (  ) ?
,   ,        :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------

.    ,  1 .       -?

----------


## fed

-                 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -                 ?


.  :Big Grin:

----------

**,      .

----------

,   ()          -  ?

----------

**,   

. 10

----------

. 10 "         ...."...,!
 :yes:

----------


## saigak

> 2011      4    .
> (


     .....   2011 ?   -     .

----------

,             .    15 .           ?  ,      ?

----------


## saigak

.   ( )    15   .

----------

> .   ( )    15   .


    (       )      ...  :Wink:

----------

?   -   ...   ,

----------

**,   ,

----------

.   .
 :
          ,    .     .
   -     2011.    .    , ..        ,   ,          .
!         ,       %      .. ,  ""  22/04,     08/06.    (  )      , ,    . 
..         . 
     ,       (       ).
=
 ,  .  ,      "  ", ,          -   .
=
,  ,           ?        ?
=====
  .

----------

-

----------


## a

.   - . ))   .  ,  2011       ,  -        (   1,2).           (     0,7).        . ,  -         . , ,   - "" ? ( - ,     2- ).

----------


## .

, -  ?

----------


## Bucom

> - "" ?


   ""   -       2010 .,  .      (?)   ,        ;           -  " 01.01.2011" -       (       ).

----------


## a

: ""        .  ,  , . ((

----------


## Bucom

> 


  : "   (?) ".   -   -       (  -  ).

----------


## Nastya85

*.*,    ,          (. .)   ,   ,   ( ,    ,   ).

----------


## .

*Nastya85*,      2      
  ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

. , :
1. -,  7 (...  ).  ,     ,  ..    ?   ...    6    7?   ?
2. -,  10 ( ).   -  ,   ?
3.    - , ,     ?    ?
 .

----------


## saigak

> ?


,  




> .   -


  ?  : ..




> - , ,


 ?       ?

----------


## Nastya85

> Nastya85,      2      
>   ,      ?


 , ,        .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lyska

! , ,    2011    ,         (52.44).   4-  1 .2012   .   52.44  ,   2011  (74.8),   ,               ?

----------

:Smilie: 

   (.1) - 2012   2011 ?

----------

**, "  ...  2011 "   :yes:

----------

*Lyska*, . . 5.13

----------


## Lyska

. 5.13 *      ,         ;*
  2011     2012?

----------


## .

2012 .   2012

----------


## Lyska

1 . 2012    ? ))

----------


## .



----------


## Bucom

> 1 . 2012    ? ))


52.44

----------


## Lyska

!  :Smilie:

----------


## svetuochek

. 3 - ", ,   ( )"  ?
 -   ,         , . ?
  -       ?

----------

> -


 ,    




> -

----------


## svetuochek

> ,


    ?

----------

*svetuochek*,  ...  ,   ,  

     ,  -

----------


## svetuochek

,    ,  . 4   ?    ?

----------

> . 4   ?


  ?

----------


## svetuochek

4.

----------

".    "

----------


## svetuochek

** ,

----------


## artanya

. , ,   -  
     ,     .     .   .  ,      %  ,  . 
 .     16 ,   1   14 , 2  - 1,7   % -300 .  ,  300      .      ?        2  ?

----------

.   . 
                  . 
    ?

----------


## .

, 2011      .     1   




> ,      %  ,  .

----------

> , 2011      .     1


 , ,    (  )     ?       (. )?

----------


## echinaceabel

> (  )     ?


 .

----------


## GEOO

,                 70%            ?

----------


## saigak

> 


    ....  .    ? :Wink:

----------


## GEOO

> ....  .    ?


       , ,         ? 
     ? 
       ?
,   -       ,    - .

----------


## ZZZhanna

. 
:    2000 ,     ,  .             ,       , ..     .     ,       .     -   .  ,     - ,        .  .         .      -    ,           ?
    -      ?

----------

> .


  .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

? ? ?

----------

> ? ? ?


    ,   ?     - ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

, **. 
   .

----------

.     ....    .  ...

----------


## saigak

> .         .      -    ,           ?


     , ,   ...




> , ,         ?


 ....        .





> ?


     - .

----------

..    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ...        ?   :Big Grin: 

   , ,  ,            :Frown:

----------

ZZZhanna

..  -    ) :Wow:

----------

> , ,  ,


       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      -   ,      .  ,   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      -   ,      .  ,   ...


   ,         .       ,     ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ..    ?


   1  ? ..       ..

----------

> ..       ..


  ?

----------


## saigak

...         ...

----------

> ...


       ....

----------

> ,     ,    .


   ,   , 
    ,       ,    " ".

----------

> ,


  .   ,        ,    .               .

----------

> 


   ,   ,   




> ...


 :Smilie:

----------


## ASD2000

> ,        ,


, , !

----------

> , , !


     05.07.2011 N 14943/10   N 10-1360/2010

----------


## ASD2000

!!!
  ,   ,          .

----------

